# Have You Been Attacked by your Fish?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, because I have. Today I was just adding some plants, minding my own business when suddenly my male krib just lunged out and starting biting me! It kinda tickled but still freak the bejesus out of me!

Any similar stories?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

As long as your fishes mouth is not the size of your finger diameter or A PIHRANA you sould not have any problems if the fish have sharp teeth.

My z.danios have given my finger a little nibble nibble when I put it into the tank. I just kept still while they nibble nibbled.

Havn't lost a finger yet. Then again I don't plan on keeping my finger soaked in water for a month for them to micro nibble it to the bone.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol I get harassed by my male sunspot brevis whenever I clean the tank. He is relentless and won't stop until I leave his turf. It doesn't hurt but it does startle you!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

No fish attacks, but several times I've had Amano shrimp try to eat the hair off my hands.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

lol once when I was at a PJs one of the employees was cleaning a tank with Botias and they started nipping at his arm. Botias have "teeth" to break snail shells open. It must have hurt lol


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

The most painful bite i ever got was from my pair of Convict cichlids, when they were spawning. They were even more painful than the bites I got at PJs Pets from cleaning tanks with big parrots or Oscars.
As far as SW goes, my cleaner shrimps always comes on my hand and pinches me; its funny & it tickles, though it hurts when he goes on the underside of my wrist. And also my male ocellaris clown (only at 1-1.5") is very persistent with his attacks and bites when I do water changes or move rock/corals around. The female never does that. But he bites like 5-10 times per minute, so after a while it gets really annoying  )


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've had congo tetras pull on my arm hair before.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

My very first Altolamp. Compressiceps pair had just bred in a shell. The male was cruising around while the female guarded the shell and fry. I reached in to get the shell. When i was coming up with the shell the male attacked. He actually bit and held on while I removed my arm from the tank. Once he was out of the water he let go and fell on the floor. Underside of my forearm had a bunch of what looked like pinpricks and some blood. Not much but he proved to me he was a faithful daddy and not to touch or go near his girl. Unfortunatly for him I'm much larger and he had to fight me off many times. He lost but never gave up his tenacity.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Rams always like to attack me when they have eggs. The worst culprits are Clarkii clownfish with eggs though, nasty little buggers and they can break the skin


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Its odd, but I have had a female molly ram my hand a couple times in a row.  It startled me but didn't hurt. I was worried she hurt herself but she was unscathed.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL I usually get attacked by the barbs in my tank but they just tickle thank heavens. 

I've had bit apple snails go to town on my hands before while cleaning and playing with them.

The one that scared me pretty bad was when my ornate who's around a foot now mistook my finger for an earthworm. LOL I think we both got pretty startled.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I forgot, I had a friend's yoyo loach nip me which left an annoying itch for a few days. Those little guys are fiesty!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

If only UFC had a flyweight division.... the shellie would win hands down


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I find the most aggresive ones in my tank for attacking my hands are the flagfish. I had a baggie of plants floating in the tank on day (from a member here) and went out to Menagerie to grab some stuff. When I got home I pulled the bag out of the tank to remove the plants and put them in the tank, well the water came streaming out of the baggie in multiple locations at the very least 7 or 8 puncture points LOL


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

none of my plecos are courageous enough to attack....lol.

Though I have had ANGRY apisto mom's attacking me when I got too close to the nest, shrimps cleaning my fingers and the occasional nip here and there from my rasboras.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've never been bitten by pet fish but on the south shore of Lake Simcoe I've had minnows of some kind nibble at my legs and feet. It tickles but not to the point of making me laugh -- it's kind of a strange feeling, not annoying at all. I found that they went after me the most when I was wearing sunscreen!


----------



## Burtess (Jan 17, 2007)

My Rose Queen.....






Burt


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Burtess said:


> My Rose Queen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it's kissing you


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

My Con female would go after my hand when she's got a spawn. Doesn't hurt, just makes me start a bit when I'm not expecting it. The Guppies do it when ever my hand is in the tank....but they just try to nibble, just barely feel it.


----------



## Plecofinatic (May 9, 2008)

Years ago I picked up my Red Breasted Piranha with my hand like I always did since it was very small. It was about 3" in size at this time, when I had it out of the water, in my hand it bit me and took a good chunk out of my hand. I was bleeding pretty good. Needless to say I dropped it on the floor and was so freaked out I had a hard time picking it up to put back in the tank. After that I went to the doctor and got Stitches and a tetnus shot. I have never done that again.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Plecofinatic said:


> Years ago I picked up my Red Breasted Piranha with my hand like I always did since it was very small. It was about 3" in size at this time, when I had it out of the water, in my hand it bit me and took a good chunk out of my hand. I was bleeding pretty good. Needless to say I dropped it on the floor and was so freaked out I had a hard time picking it up to put back in the tank. After that I went to the doctor and got Stitches and a tetnus shot. I have never done that again.


lol... this is the best fish attack story. hope your hand healed okay.


----------

